# Cityscapes



## dpc (Nov 25, 2015)

Saskatoon, Saskatchewan


----------



## jwilbern (Nov 25, 2015)

Albany Skyline by John Berninger, on Flickr


----------



## MartinDaniel (Nov 28, 2015)

Excellent captures - well taken


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 30, 2015)

From atop the Arc de Triomph



Parisian Sunset by Colin Whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2015)

Coldhands said:


> From atop the Arc de Triomph



Very nice picture. Well done, Coldhands.


----------



## larusejunior (Dec 1, 2015)

Hong Kong / Feb 2015


----------



## Click (Dec 1, 2015)

larusejunior said:


> Hong Kong / Feb 2015



Great shots. I really like your pictures.


----------



## scyrene (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm not often in cities, but here's a couple from Canary Wharf a while ago.


----------



## Click (Dec 1, 2015)

scyrene said:


> I'm not often in cities, but here's a couple from Canary Wharf a while ago.



Very nice shots, scyrene. Well done.


----------



## larusejunior (Dec 1, 2015)

Click said:


> larusejunior said:
> 
> 
> > Hong Kong / Feb 2015
> ...



Thanks


----------



## dpc (Dec 2, 2015)

Similar shots to the first two I posted when creating this thread. I took these today with my 5DII and prefer them to the Fuji shots.


----------



## tonyz (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi there!
Here are a few from Miami last week.


----------



## dpc (Dec 2, 2015)

tonyz said:


> Hi there!
> Here are a few from Miami last week.




Nice shots!


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2015)

tonyz said:


> Hi there!
> Here are a few from Miami last week.



Very nice shots, Tony.


----------



## tonyz (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks DPC and Click - appreciate it!


----------



## ishdakuteb (Dec 2, 2015)

Fountains of Bellagio, Las Vegas (Note: Captured in Thanksgiving weekend, at maximum focal length of 16mm... At the moment, I was wishing that I had the 14mm on hand.)


----------



## Simey (Jan 2, 2016)

Dubai cityscape at night (from a boat)




IMG_6822 by Simon S, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 2, 2016)

Simey said:


> Dubai cityscape at night (from a boat)



Very nice shot, Simon.


----------



## FEBS (Jan 2, 2016)

Here a few views of Shangai.


----------



## bwud (Jan 3, 2016)

ishdakuteb said:


> Fountains of Bellagio, Las Vegas (Note: Captured in Thanksgiving weekend, at maximum focal length of 16mm... At the moment, I was wishing that I had the 14mm on hand.)



Nice. Captured the week of christmas from a different angle:


----------



## TLau74 (Jan 3, 2016)

FEBS said:


> Here a few views of Shangai.



Very clear skies for Shanghai. The one day of the year where there is no air pollution!


----------



## ishdakuteb (Jan 3, 2016)

bwud said:


> ishdakuteb said:
> 
> 
> > Fountains of Bellagio, Las Vegas (Note: Captured in Thanksgiving weekend, at maximum focal length of 16mm... At the moment, I was wishing that I had the 14mm on hand.)
> ...



Thanks! Such a nice image, that you captured, with extra view. Did you capture your shot from Cosmo?

I wanted to stay in that hotel to have a better view, but it was quite pricey. There is a better view of this location, but really really expensive, right in Bellagio, and it has to be the one of the water fountain view suite.


----------



## Simey (Feb 17, 2016)

A couple more recent ones of Dubai.



IMG_7849 by Simon S, on Flickr



IMG_7409 by Simon S, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 17, 2016)

Simey said:


> A couple more recent ones of Dubai.



Beautiful shots. I really like your pictures. Well done.


----------



## applecider (Feb 17, 2016)

Portland Oregon, Hawthorne bridge.
And Mt. Hood late in day.


----------



## Click (Feb 17, 2016)

applecider said:


> Portland Oregon, Hawthorne bridge.
> And Mt. Hood late in day.




Great shots. Nicely done, applecider.


----------



## LoneRider (Mar 12, 2016)

Here are a couple from a [semi] recent trip downtown.

















The rest of the gallery is at https://lonerider.smugmug.com/photos/swfpopup.mg?AlbumKey=FpC9hp


----------



## Click (Mar 12, 2016)

LoneRider said:


> Here are a couple from a [semi] recent trip downtown.




Very nice shots, Thomas. Well done


----------



## nineyards (Mar 12, 2016)

Edmonton Alberta


----------



## K-amps (Mar 14, 2016)

Doha Cityscapes


----------



## K-amps (Mar 14, 2016)

Doha scape 2:

Warp 9.6


----------



## Click (Mar 14, 2016)

Cool shot, K-amps. 8) Nicely done.


----------



## j-nord (Apr 18, 2016)

6d + 70-300L - Denver, CO




Denver by Justin Nordgaard, on Flickr


----------



## telemaq76 (May 8, 2016)

picture from level 148 of the burj kalifa tower, in dubai


----------



## Click (May 8, 2016)

telemaq76 said:


> picture from level 148 of the burj kalifa tower, in dubai



I really like this picture. Nicely done, telemaq76.


----------



## telemaq76 (May 8, 2016)

thanks click


----------



## JClark (Jun 8, 2016)

Leaving Las Vegas


----------



## Simey (Aug 3, 2016)

Kyoto



IMG_9949 by Simon S, on Flickr


----------



## mtam (Aug 3, 2016)

Boston City. f18 30sec


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2016)

mtam said:


> Boston City. f18 30sec




Beautiful picture. Well done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi mtam. 
I really like this shot, nicely done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



mtam said:


> Boston City. f18 30sec


----------



## mtam (Aug 5, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi mtam.
> I really like this shot, nicely done.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...





Click said:


> mtam said:
> 
> 
> > Boston City. f18 30sec
> ...



Thank you! Really appreciate the comments.

Mat Tam


----------



## lion rock (Aug 5, 2016)

I'd like to visit Kyoto, or for that matter, Japan again, soon!
Great one.
-r



Simey said:


> Kyoto
> 
> 
> on Flickr


----------



## K-amps (Sep 1, 2016)

IMGP1466 500p by K-Amps, on Flickr


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 27, 2016)

K-amps said:


> IMGP1466 500p by K-Amps, on Flickr


Ah! Qatar, it's a skyline I've shot a few times too!


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 27, 2016)

Here's my latest, do town scapes count?






Canon 5DIII TSe 17L and a 1.4x TC A two shot stitched panoramic from two shifted images


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi GMC. 
When they look that nice who is going to complain. I think towns have a more friendly look than cities anyway but that may be biased as I've never had to live in a city. 

Cheers, Graham. 



GMCPhotographics said:


> Here's my latest, do town scapes count?
> 
> Canon 5DIII TSe 17L and a 1.4x TC A two shot stitched panoramic from two shifted images


----------



## geekpower (Jan 1, 2017)

Los Angeles from the Griffith Observatory, complete with a few airplanes and the backside of a random teenager who climbed up on the ledge just as i was starting my 30 second exposure:


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi Geoff. 
Very nice shot, I'm guessing that you wanted the observatory to be in the shot as a reference for the shot location however I have to say it looks as if the teenager might have done you a small favour by reducing the size of the very bright white of the building that shows on that side of the shot, I think I might have cropped that bit off to clean up the shot a bit. It seems that there is scope for cropping without loosing any of the detail or changing the aspect ratio, a little of the top and a little less of the bottom? 
Just an opinion and as such not worth a thing and not intended to offend. 
Also bear in mind teenagers people in general have no concept of wide angle (or telephoto) lenses, I often get comments like 'oh sorry am I in your shot' when I'm shooting with a tele lens. 

Happy new year, Graham. 




geekpower said:


> Los Angeles from the Griffith Observatory, complete with a few airplanes and the backside of a random teenager who climbed up on the ledge just as i was starting my 30 second exposure:


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2017)

geekpower said:


> Los Angeles from the Griffith Observatory, complete with a few airplanes and the backside of a random teenager who climbed up on the ledge just as i was starting my 30 second exposure:




Very nice shot, geekpower. Well done.


----------



## geekpower (Jan 1, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Geoff.
> Very nice shot, I'm guessing that you wanted the observatory to be in the shot as a reference for the shot location however I have to say it looks as if the teenager might have done you a small favour by reducing the size of the very bright white of the building that shows on that side of the shot, I think I might have cropped that bit off to clean up the shot a bit. It seems that there is scope for cropping without loosing any of the detail or changing the aspect ratio, a little of the top and a little less of the bottom?
> Just an opinion and as such not worth a thing and not intended to offend.
> Also bear in mind teenagers people in general have no concept of wide angle (or telephoto) lenses, I often get comments like 'oh sorry am I in your shot' when I'm shooting with a tele lens.
> ...



thanks for the comments Graham. i did play around with cropping that out, because, as you say, the bright light up there competes a bit with the downtown core, but when i cropped it out i wasn't happy with the loss of foreground vs background perspective, which is always hard to find in the dark. unfortunately it was very crowded up there, and other people were waiting their turn to get closer to the edge, so i had to live with what i got.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jan 10, 2017)

A few from the weekend in London:
















Canon 5DIII and 24-70 f2.8 L


----------



## Click (Jan 10, 2017)

GMCPhotographics said:


> A few from the weekend in London:
> 
> Canon 5DIII and 24-70 f2.8 L



Beautiful pictures. I especially like the first one. Well done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi GMC. 
Very nice series of shots, I like the first shot but I find I am drawn to the B&W shot, this is strange as I normally don't see much in B&W. 
Possibly due to being from a generation where B&W was old tech that everyone was trying to leave behind? 
The third shot is a great shot from a good position, do many people stand in the middle of the road guarding their tripod at that point? 
Also could you tell us what the shots are of, is the first the M.I.5 building? Yes sorry to say that I have no idea of the landmarks in my capitol city! :-[

Cheers, Graham. 



GMCPhotographics said:


> A few from the weekend in London:
> 
> 
> Canon 5DIII and 24-70 f2.8 L


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jan 11, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi GMC.
> Very nice series of shots, I like the first shot but I find I am drawn to the B&W shot, this is strange as I normally don't see much in B&W.
> Possibly due to being from a generation where B&W was old tech that everyone was trying to leave behind?
> The third shot is a great shot from a good position, do many people stand in the middle of the road guarding their tripod at that point?
> ...



Hi Graham, the first and second shots of from Vauxhall bridge and yes it's the MI5 building. The Third shot is of Admiralty Arc, where the Cabinet Office used to live. I'm not sure if they still do. It sits between Buckingham Palace and Trafalgar Square. This shot was taken on a traffic island in Pall Mall. Shortly after this shot (and not my doing) the whole area became grid locked and that was the end of my traffic trails shoot through the arches. It was a bad day to decide to take a trip to London due to the tube strike.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi GMC. 
Thank you for letting us know what we were seeing. 
We went to London a while back for a doo at the Dorchester, my experience was London can grind to a halt without the tube strike so no doubt that only exacerbated the situation. Whilst we were in London we had some free time so went for a walk in Hyde Park when we got back to the Dorchester we found our car couldn't get to us due to some sort of demonstration march. More gridlock as if London needed more! 

Cheers, Graham. 



GMCPhotographics said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi GMC.
> ...


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jan 11, 2017)

The famous crooked block of Lombard Street in San Francisco, which I photographed last week.
5D3 with 24-70 f4L IS (at 24mm).


----------



## Click (Jan 11, 2017)

Lovely shots, MrFotoFool.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jan 11, 2017)

Here's a few more:





This time, I included Vauxhall Bridge in the composition.





Buckingham Palace in the rain. I used a long exposure to blur out the myriads of tourists.





It's always nice to drop in a circular fisheye shot every now and then 





I took a long while to clone out all of the water droplets that fell on the lens during this long exposure!





This is a slightly wider shot, shot a little earlier than the other shots I took of Admiralty Arch. I corrected the verticals in Lightroom. I would normally use my TSe 17L and a tele-converter. But the big bulbous element is a magnet for rain drops. So in this instance, an old 24-70L with it's really useful hood (in the rain) is the tool of choice and correction in post. Annoyingly, the building is slightly off symmetry. Not my fault...it's the way it was built.


----------



## Click (Jan 11, 2017)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Here's a few more:



I really like your pictures, GMCPhotographics.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi MrFotoFool. 
Very nice, I like the light trails. 
Is that famous as in that is where some of the famous car chase sequences are filmed?

Cheers, Graham. 



MrFotoFool said:


> The famous crooked block of Lombard Street in San Francisco, which I photographed last week.
> 5D3 with 24-70 f4L IS (at 24mm).


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi GMC. 
I really like the first shot, much prefer it to the other shots you shared, not that they weren't good, but this one seems to have that magic ingredients, *it*.
Aww, you went to Buck House! ;D Those people that show up must have stood stock still waiting for a glimpse of Her Majesty, bless them. 
Very nice circular fisheye shot, what is the viewing angle of that, approaching 180deg?

Cheers, Graham. 



GMCPhotographics said:


> Here's a few more:


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jan 14, 2017)

Click said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a few more:
> ...



Thank you and you're welcome!


----------



## larusejunior (Jan 23, 2017)

Kobe Cityscape from Kobe Tower - Japan / April-May 2016


----------



## Click (Jan 23, 2017)

larusejunior said:


> Kobe Cityscape from Kobe Tower - Japan / April-May 2016



I really like your pictures. Well done.


----------



## hbr (Jan 23, 2017)

Click said:


> larusejunior said:
> 
> 
> > Kobe Cityscape from Kobe Tower - Japan / April-May 2016
> ...



+1,
I really like the first one best.


----------



## larusejunior (Jan 24, 2017)

> I really like your pictures. Well done.





> +1,
> I really like the first one best.



Thanks !!!


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 14, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi MrFotoFool.
> Very nice, I like the light trails.
> Is that famous as in that is where some of the famous car chase sequences are filmed?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


I am afraid I am not a movie buff (almost never go to movies these days), so I cannot say. However the turns are so tight you can't go any faster than say 10mph, even if you are a professional racer. So I doubt they would use it for a chase scene. However they did use it in the old 360 degree panorama film at Disneyland showing various scenes of America.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 14, 2017)

Last month in Salzburg, Austria (from the overlook in front of Modern Art Museum).

5D3 with 24-70 f4L IS at 37mm.
6 seconds, f11 at ISO 200.


----------



## Click (Mar 14, 2017)

MrFotoFool said:


> Last month in Salzburg, Austria (from the overlook in front of Modern Art Museum).
> 
> 5D3 with 24-70 f4L IS at 37mm.
> 6 seconds, f11 at ISO 200.



Nice shot, MrFotoFool .


----------



## dpc (Mar 14, 2017)

Canmore, Alberta...


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi MrFotoFool. 
I like the shapes in the contrast between the buildings, roofs and roads in this shot, nicely done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



MrFotoFool said:


> Last month in Salzburg, Austria (from the overlook in front of Modern Art Museum).
> 
> 5D3 with 24-70 f4L IS at 37mm.
> 6 seconds, f11 at ISO 200.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi dpc. 
Very nice shot, I like the way the man made structures compliment the natural features. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> Canmore, Alberta...


----------



## dpc (Mar 15, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> Very nice shot, I like the way the man made structures compliment the natural features.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...





Thanks! 8)


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 17, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi GMC.
> I really like the first shot, much prefer it to the other shots you shared, not that they weren't good, but this one seems to have that magic ingredients, *it*.
> Aww, you went to Buck House! ;D Those people that show up must have stood stock still waiting for a glimpse of Her Majesty, bless them.
> Very nice circular fisheye shot, what is the viewing angle of that, approaching 180deg?
> ...


Hi Graham, it's a Canon 8-15L fisheye. So yes at 8mm it's 180deg. Getting my feet and tripod out of the scene is very tricky.


----------



## dpc (Mar 17, 2017)

Overlooking Victoria, British Columbia, from the top of Mount Douglas...


----------



## mps (Mar 17, 2017)

shanghai


----------



## dpc (Mar 17, 2017)

mps said:


> shanghai




Nice pictures! They give me a sense of vertigo. 8)


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 17, 2017)

Here's a few recent shots from a trip to London, not all cityscapes are wide. If a cityscape is a landscape in a city, then detail or telephoto shots surely are included in the remit?


----------



## dpc (Mar 17, 2017)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Here's a few recent shots from a trip to London, not all cityscapes are wide. If a cityscape is a landscape in a city, then detail or telephoto shots surely are included in the remit?




Really nice shots! 8)


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi GMCPhotographics. 
Another great series of shots. 

Cheers, Graham. 



GMCPhotographics said:


> Here's a few recent shots from a trip to London, not all cityscapes are wide. If a cityscape is a landscape in a city, then detail or telephoto shots surely are included in the remit?


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2017)

mps said:


> shanghai



Very nice series, mps


----------



## Ryananthony (Mar 21, 2017)

Here is a photo taken from two nights ago of downtown Vancouver, BC. It is a 5 shot vertical panorama taken at 16mm.
I was rather surprised to catch the stars coming from the left side. The exposure difference between the farthest left shot, and the farthest right was almost 3 stops. I think I metered off the middle frame, then shot from left to right. Unfortunetaly BC Place got over exposed. 

5d3, 16-35mm f4 IS
ISO 250, f4, 25 seconds.


----------



## Ladislav (Mar 21, 2017)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Here's a few recent shots from a trip to London, not all cityscapes are wide. If a cityscape is a landscape in a city, then detail or telephoto shots surely are included in the remit?



Amazing pictures

How did you do this one? Is it fish eye lens?


GMCPhotographics said:


>



Is this the cloister in Westminster Abbey?


GMCPhotographics said:


>


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi Ryan. 
Very nice shot, is there any way to not have a wall of lights blow out when you want detail elsewhere on the darker bits? Did it not look something like that to the naked eye, not withstanding the eye / brain ability to rapidly accommodate huge differences. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Ryananthony said:


> Here is a photo taken from two nights ago of downtown Vancouver, BC. It is a 5 shot vertical panorama taken at 16mm.
> I was rather surprised to catch the stars coming from the left side. The exposure difference between the farthest left shot, and the farthest right was almost 3 stops. I think I metered off the middle frame, then shot from left to right. Unfortunetaly BC Place got over exposed.
> 
> 5d3, 16-35mm f4 IS
> ISO 250, f4, 25 seconds.


----------



## Click (Mar 21, 2017)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Here's a few recent shots from a trip to London, not all cityscapes are wide. If a cityscape is a landscape in a city, then detail or telephoto shots surely are included in the remit?



Beautiful pictures. Well done, GMCPhotographics.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 24, 2017)

Ladislav said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a few recent shots from a trip to London, not all cityscapes are wide. If a cityscape is a landscape in a city, then detail or telephoto shots surely are included in the remit?
> ...



I used a canon EF8-15L fisheye. But any fully circular fisheye lens will do.


----------

